# Programmer en Java sous MacOS



## krigepouh (22 Novembre 2001)

Salut !
Pouvez-vous me donner des noms de logiciels pour programmer en Java sous MacOS 9.x svp ?
D'avance merci

a+


----------



## Einbert (22 Novembre 2001)

Si tu veux qqch de payant, ben CodeWarrior n'est pas mal...
Mais tu peux également trouver du freeware qui n'est pas mal non plus et qui est fourni directement par Apple ici ... D/l d'abord MRJ 2.2.5, installe cela, puis d/l MRJ SDK 2.2 et installe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Si tu veux vraiment faire du Java, ben je te conseille plutôt de passer sur OS X, vu qu'il y a déjà tout installer pour développer en Java  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

++


----------



## krigepouh (22 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Si tu veux vraiment faire du Java, ben je te conseille plutôt de passer sur OS X, vu qu'il y a déjà tout installer pour développer en Java   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le nécessaire pour faire du Java sous X1 est dans les "Outils Développeurs" ou déjà sur le CD de l'OS ? Parce que la Maj X1 n'avait pas de CD "Outils de Développement" alors je fais comment dans ce cas ? 






Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2001)

javac est deja dans l'os
par contre l'IDE n'y est pas
pour ecrire du code, un simple editeur de texte suffit!
et un coup de javac derriere

[23 novembre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## Ptit-beignet (23 Novembre 2001)

un petit lien sympatoche pour apprendre comment programmer sur mac ... http://www.macstudent.com 
puis tu vas dans la rubrique "tutoriaux" et "introduction a java" ... t'as tout ce qui faut .
voila !
a +


----------



## krigepouh (23 Novembre 2001)

J'y cours merci


----------

